# Rent A Vw Camper



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.retrobusrental.com/home.html

lol One could go back in time if you rented a vw van.. The flare legged jeans and all the pretty flowers time we once lived in could again become a reality.

I dont know about a long cross country trip, but a trip thru the smokeys might be a lot of fun in an old school vw van.

Carey


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Sent that to one of my former staff that are in the process of restoring a 74 Bus. I for one will stick to something with more amenities and space though.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

This is really neat Carey!! Thanks for sharing! I'm looking for a CHEAP non leaking slidein camper for my 1/2 T. We have a couple of "backwoods" destinations we want to do, and figure a few days in a retro will make us really appreciate The Abi-one!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Carey, 
Thanks for sharing!! I live in Ellijay, GA, up 575/515 from Atlanta, and I saw what must have been their yellow VW bus headed north, back towards Atlanta, on Monday!! It had to be, because it was in pristeen condition....looked like show-room new. I pointed it out to my son, Jimmy, and he thought it was cute.
My brother had one, he bought used (at least ten years old, back then) and my family called it "putt-putt" because it sure wouldn't break any speed records!!








There's also one parked over at Chatsworth complete with the big daisies painted all over it!! LOL
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I love all classic VW's from the squarbacks, fastbacks, and notchbacks to the 21 window busses!!! Those retro Westfalia's are beautiful. I have camped in the middle of winter in my friends 1987 Westfalia up in Granby during an ice fishing tournament. I slept on the top bed and was warm all night with a space heater on the floor. On the other hand, my buddy wasn't so warm with all of the heat rising up to my bed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that's what you call a niche market! Very cool!

(I think the engines in those would almost be large enough to be a starter motor for our Diesels....







)


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been around Vintage VWs since I was little. Sold my 58 to make the DW happy.
Man, what was I thinking.


----------

